

Stack Overflow is down - abdias
http://stackoverflow.com/

======
defect
The /24 that stackoverflow.com belongs to seems to be gone.

core1.fmt2.he.net> show ip bgp routes detail 198.252.206.0/24 BGP4 : None of
the BGP4 routes match the display condition # Entry cached for another 60
seconds.

EDIT: And now it points to 69.59.197.16 for me and is back up \o/

------
idalgho
true, this graph shows it's been down but not for very long
[http://www.currentlydown.com/stackoverflow.com#chart-2014-05...](http://www.currentlydown.com/stackoverflow.com#chart-2014-05-16)

